# Where's a good place to buy silver theae days?



## johnnyringo (Nov 8, 2012)

Thinking about getting some .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What sort of silver are you looking to buy?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Depending on where in Florida you are, you might enjoy a trip to this place, in Panama City.
https://www.coinandbullion.com/

I enjoy going there, and they stay open seven days a week after Thanksgiving until after Christmas.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I use APMEX, and JM Bullion


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Rio Grande jeweler supply in Albuquerque for small amt./specialty if that is what you are buying.
Bars I wouldn't know except pawn shops often have ozs?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Look up bullion dealers. I have found them wondering around in Florida. The dealers will try to talk you into collectable coins. Stick with bullion. 

Be aware. If the economy keeps going this way price will continue the down ward trend.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Do not know where you are, but, I would recommend you research local coin dealers.
There are a couple in the Tampa area that I can vouch for.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Got a hot tip on this place from a chum who fiddles with it a lot. 
Silver Bullion Coins and Bars - Great National Pricing - Free Shipping


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

If I wanted bullion (and I don't) then apmex.com has been very good to me, and they are also using eBay now for buy it right now pricing on items. 

If I wanted pre 64 American coins (what I think is the preferred prepper item for barter purposes) I use Rock Island 1911 in 9mm, 3 magazines and Craigslist. 
The later has been a great tool in buying pre 64 coins. I simply publish a free Want to Buy advertisement and offer 80% of the coinflation.com valuation 
for silver. Usually I have more takers then I have cash (course I don't have a lot of cash) but if I don't get them I up it to 85% and run out of cash 
quickly.

I always meet at a Starbucks, always pack, always have back up packing, and do the transaction inside over coffee.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Ripon said:


> If I wanted bullion (and I don't) then apmex.com has been very good to me, and they are also using eBay now for buy it right now pricing on items.
> 
> If I wanted pre 64 American coins (what I think is the preferred prepper item for barter purposes) I use Rock Island 1911 in 9mm, 3 magazines and Craigslist.
> The later has been a great tool in buying pre 64 coins. I simply publish a free Want to Buy advertisement and offer 80% of the coinflation.com valuation
> ...


I've used APMEX Good experience. Would use them again.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

APMEX
JM Bullion
Provident
Silver Towne
Winchester Mint


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

I have used Modern Coin Mart online. Mostly I go to a local coin shop near my home.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

alterego said:


> Look up bullion dealers. I have found them wondering around in Florida. The dealers will try to talk you into collectable coins. Stick with bullion.
> 
> *Be aware. If the economy keeps going this way price will continue the down ward trend.*


I keep toying with the idea of getting some sliver bullion. However, I don't know the first thing about fair valuation these days. Assuming a downward trend, what price would signal a good time to jump in?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

When it is under $20 it is near the cost of production, good time to buy IMHO.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow Silver in your country is going down..and here in India it always becomes costlier


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

I have bought mine from Gainesville coins or the local dealer I have here.


----------



## johnnyringo (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks all for the input.. I was looking for 1 oz. Silver Eagles. Universal Coin & Bullion has a decent deal, but limits quantity. Got some and will look for a few more.


----------

